# Whose my daddy? Bob Staebell (Aristocrat)--that's who!



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Just got off the phone placing my order for an Aristocrat armoire. It should land here just in time for the real summer heat to kick in. An Mxt-THC 26.5 with three cooling units, done in a Mission/Arts & Crafts hybrid style to match the living room furniture.

Let the taunting begin :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Taunt hell!Enjoy the wait Heath...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh man.

That is a nice humidor you just ordered. It is worth the wait.

Congrats on the great purchase.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice!! Sounds like an awesome piece of work for sure! Congrats. Can't wait to see the pics of that beauty!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Humi purchase. Enjoy the wait! I'm told its worth it. :ss :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to the Bob S. fan club.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep. I am in Bob's fan club too! Bob is the man, indeed!! Congrats on your purchase! :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's terrific, Heath! You going to host a little humidor-warming herf when it arrives?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Heath!  

My Mxt-THC 26.5 is supposed to be completed by the end of this week...then, I will taunt YOU with pics! :r


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Now we get to watch him squirm while waiting!!!!! hehehehe

Congrats on an awesome choice.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Aristocrats are all excellent humis.
Congrats on a fine purchases.
:tu




Which one did you get, muziq?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on the Aristocrat :tu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice....takes the central Texas heat right out of the picture.
If I could figure out how to get Mike's M up here.....hmmmm.
:ss 

Congrats, Heath.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Yep. I am in Bob's fan club too! Bob is the man, indeed!!


+1 I've had my Aristo 48 for about a year now and I love it. Damn thing's shrunk quite a bit though, seemed like I filled it in about 5 months. I prolly couldn't fit another box in - well maybe one box.


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats,

Bob sure is a busy guy.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on a great purchase :tu


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice pickup - 

After reading about these humidors here on CS I finally checked out the website, well I’m in for yet another big cigar purchase.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great add.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Great purchase congrats.....the next 8 -10 weeks is going to go at a snails pace for you now....lol


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

congrats on the purchase cant wait to see pics......


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

croatan said:


> That's terrific, Heath! You going to host a little humidor-warming herf when it arrives?


I might just do that 

Can't BELIEVE I'm getting the same model as Admiral Douchebag. Maybe I need to upgrade :fu

As for the wait--8 weeks is nothing, so taunt all ya want  A pair of custom-made boots from Texas Traditions here in Austin runs about three *years*; I'm just starting year 2 in my wait for those babies (chocolate elephant foot, chocolate 'roo tops, plus an intricate inlay and stitch pattern--based on the Dupont Andalusia design, in fact!). Eight weeks will fly by...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on the humi purchase! You've got an absolutely beautiful piece of furniture on the way! I can't wait to see pics! :ss :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

muziq said:


> Can't BELIEVE I'm getting the same model as Admiral Douchebag. Maybe I need to upgrade :fu


Maybe I need to light mine on fire!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe I need to light mine on fire!


Send it to me instead.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Send it to me instead.


Nah, you need to upgrade if it's the model I ordered Richard!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

What, no contest on delivery date/time :r 

Nice, very nice!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The humi finally landed! Went to pick it up in Garland, will post pics tonight. Man this sucker is HUGE! :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Color me impatient to see the pics Heath


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Very nice cabinent bro. VERY NICE!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats man.

You bought the best from the best.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Color me impatient to see the pics Heath


:tpdics pics


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Lopez said:


> +1 I've had my Aristo 48 for about a year now and I love it. Damn thing's shrunk quite a bit though, seemed like I filled it in about 5 months. I prolly couldn't fit another box in - well maybe one box.


So you have that problem too. My Plus 48 which was going to provide more than enough room for my sticks is now bursting at the seams. They built it right & communication from Mr Staebell was quick and helpful each time I had a question.:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Come on, Heath, show us the goods! :ss


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

very nice...

*envy*


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

More envy. :drAnd yet one more here waiting for pictures!
:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

nozero said:


> More envy. :drAnd yet one more here waiting for pictures!
> :tu


:tpd::chk Congrats Heath on the arrival of your new baby. HOLY Smokes, you had to go to Garland to pick it up? Bring on the pics!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Heath, show us some photos my man!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Okay, you :mn, here are the pics:










...and...


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm going to have to come over and steal that while you sleep or work. Mmhmm. Now how am I going to fit that in my 2 door hatchback?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Enjoy it,


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> I'm going to have to come over and steal that while you sleep or work. Mmhmm. Now how am I going to fit that in my 2 door hatchback?


You better bring a crew; the thing weighs like 200 lbs and took three of us to unload from my Element. 

Sorry I've been a bit absent lately, folks--work's been having its way with me the last couple weeks. Will start posting more before too long though...

Oh yeah, I now have a wine fridge up for any reasonable offer for anyone interested in picking it up in Austin. It's a compressor model, holds about 30 boxes (give or take), with spanish cedar shelves, a computer fan, and Johnson Controls thermostat. PM me if you're interested. I'll likely post something over in the WTS/WTT area later...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Fully loaded, just like Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That looks beautiful. :dr

Congrats and good luck with that one.

Awesome looking. :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Beautiful humi...enjoy filling that sucker up :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Gorgeous just Gorgeous!

Whats on the top right shelf?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome looking Humi. Congrats!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Good lord. Looks even better loaded up.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

WOW!!!

Lost for words.
My Aristocrat can fit in there a few times over.

Congrats!
Enoy!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Heath - that is awesome. :tu :chk

Just wondering, how well does the temperature control work?

Is it hard to open with those small little handles on the front?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice humidor.


----------

